# Question about misdirected package to Thailand



## simplest (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am new here and apologize if I posted this in the wrong forum.

I have purchased 2 vinyl records from an online site and was sent to me via USPS with tracking. 
It is supposed to be delivered to Hong Kong but it was misdirected to Thailand. There has not been any tracking update since the 8th when the package arrived and scanned when the package arrived in Thailand. 

I am wondering if the package will be redirected to the correct destination? How long does it usually take? 
I have also sent an email inquiry (I have someone translate the inquire letter to Thai before I sent it) to the ThaiPost, what is the expected response time from them?

Best Regards, 
simplest


----------

